
Ask HN: Should I get an MBA? - cse_btech_india
I&#x27;m graduating this year with a B. Tech in Computer Science. I have obtained a job at a leading tech company. Will getting an MBA benefit me if I wish to stay in the Tech industry?(I&#x27;m in india)
======
propter_hoc
Getting an MBA to advance in the business world is like going to culinary
school. You don't really need to do it, it'll cost you an arm and a leg, and
some experienced cooks will look down on you for doing it instead of learning
the ropes in an actual kitchen. However, you will benefit from a structured
curriculum, a few letters after your name, and hopefully a bit of a network.

There is not a right or wrong decision. However, the credentials are probably
more useful if you want to join a big catering company and work your way up
the ladder than if you just want to open your own restaurant (where nobody
cares what letters you have after your name, just how good your food is, and
you'll have to figure everything out yourself anyway).

------
shivaodin
Which job market are you targeting? Indian Tech/IT Job market is vastly
different from Western World. Despite the chest thumping by startups and cool
kids in khakis telling you that talent matters, it doesn't. Indian job market
is about numbers and back-office work. A tech degree is not a pre-requisite,
but an MBA, even from a third-tier college will help you manage people. Indian
IT management is different than other management mostly because, again, it is
a numbers game. The managers make up metrics like hours on desk or hours
clocked.

A tech-degree, even from a first-tier college, is not worth in the Indian
market, an MBA on the other hand will provide you with numerous opportunities
and fantastic compensation.

------
akulbe
No. It is not worth the money or time to do more formal schooling than you've
already done. You already have the paper that proves you've done the whole
college dance.

Go read "The Personal MBA" by Josh Kaufman, and read the books he recommends
therein. That will get you the same education, and you won't have a tuition
bill when you're done.

Also, you'll have work experience that you'd miss out on while taking MBA
classes. Focus on strengthening your tech skills, and stay working. That'll be
far more beneficial to you than another degree.

Seriously, it's not worth it like it used to be.

------
eb0la
For the price of an MBA you can start a small business, and actually earn
money.

Some people gets an MBA for the contacts: Don't do it. Not all the people
you'll know will end in "high places". It is much better to call a high-level
executive with a sound business proposal.

------
WhiteSource1
The piece of paper may or may not be worth much. But, especially coming from
an Indian tech environment, an MBA provides important skills to analyse and
understand the entire business environment -- marketing, finance,
organisational behaviour, etc. This is important both as a developer to
understand why decisions that might not make sense from a technical
perspective are made and will also help you in a startup or other
entrepreneurial environment where you need a wide approach.

Unfortunately MBAs are becoming too common and qualities vary widely so only
some MBAs from top tier schools offer the salary boost that they used to
provide.

------
1337biz
You don't do an MBA for the education, you do it for the network and the
branding. If you are able to get into a global Top50 program it is worth it.
Or if you are relocating and trying to built a network in the city of the
University. Otherwise it is a waste of money.

~~~
amorphid
I would say more like Top 10.

------
kahrkunne
Do you think getting an MBA would be a fun, enriching experience? This is the
more important question, imho. Life is not all about your career.

------
crispytx
Only get an MBA if you lack creativity and enjoy busy work.

------
imunolion
I think the most beneficial case of MBA is firstly you are accustomed with
macOS, secondly you have enough computing resource else where and thirdly you
have stable network connection in case you are asking about MacBook Air

~~~
__derek__
Not sure of this is a sarcastic response, but OP asked about the Master of
Business Administration degree, not the Macbook Air.

